# Rewilding breaks leg in King George



## xspiralx (23 July 2011)

How absolutely tragic 

Just watched it happen, so heartwrenching, just awful.

What a fantastic horse, just gutting. Poor boy.


----------



## 3Beasties (23 July 2011)

So, so sad, what a tragic accident, it has clearly affected everyone there today.

Very kind, wise words from John Gosden (sp).

RIP Rewilding


----------



## xspiralx (23 July 2011)

Yes RIP Rewilding.

Good on the BBC for being up front about his injury and the outcome, unlike the Grand National.

Made me well up though, so so sad. Still at least he went while he was flying high, and without pain.


----------



## miller (23 July 2011)

So sad but very well handled by BBC team - had me in tears RIP beautiful boy


----------



## miller (23 July 2011)

As above - excellent interview with John Gosden


----------



## millhouse (23 July 2011)

How very very sad.  Rest in peace Rewilding.


----------



## poops (23 July 2011)

so very sad RIP


----------



## NinjaPony (23 July 2011)

I saw that, so so tragic  Poor horse


----------



## DW Team (23 July 2011)

So very sad for all those involved with the stunning horse.  RIP

I do hope Frankie is ok after the fall.


----------



## alwaysbroke (23 July 2011)

Tragic and horrible to see, but at least could be treated very quickly.

Thought the BBC handled it far better than the National, it must be very difficult for the presenters

RIP beautiful boy and sympathies to all connections.


----------



## TelH (23 July 2011)

I didn't see it earlier cos I've been at a show but I just watched a replay of the race on ATR


----------



## Jane_Lou (23 July 2011)

Condolences to all connections.


----------



## scotlass (23 July 2011)

miller said:



			As above - excellent interview with John Gosden
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely agree.   A complete gentleman for putting aside the victory of his horse to explain that he caught Rewilding and gave him a bit of grass until the vet / connections arrived, and taking the time to explain that the horse's adrenaline ensured he wouldn't have suffered.   Thought it was handled in a very calm and dignified way by John Gosden and the BBC team.

Condolences to all the connections of the horse and to Frankie Dettori.


----------



## marinitagsd (23 July 2011)

So sad x


----------



## Halfstep (23 July 2011)

Saw it happen, something that will stay with me, but he definitely didn't feel it and they acted so quickly. It must have been a stress fracture of some sort, he just catapulted Frankie out of the blue, was running normally up to that point. Everyone who saw it was extremely sad and upset. But can't fault the racecourse or connections one bit. Hope FD is ok, he somersaulted a number of times.


----------



## intouch (24 July 2011)

So sad for all concerned.  
It is really time that breeders did more research into the prevelance of this type of injury which seems to be happening with frequency.  So much effort goes into breeding for speed, not enough into eliminating weakness.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 July 2011)

so tragic  

 RIP  Rewilding


----------



## hayley123horses (26 July 2011)

Absolutely tragic for all connected to the poor boy, My heart especially goes out to the poor stable hands who have to take the box home with an empty space.


----------



## olop (26 July 2011)

Such a talented horse & feel desperately sorry for the connections, apparently they did there best to save him as they wanted him to go to stud if they could save him.
RIP beautiful xxx


----------

